# So Pretty



## EDI Refining (Jan 25, 2010)

Some Au from a small de-plating job


----------



## Oz (Jan 25, 2010)

Small de-plating job, was it rolled gold then?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 25, 2010)

looks nice to me


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like gold buds, Oh, I forgot, this isn't 1976.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 25, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Looks like gold buds, Oh, I forget, this isn't 1976.



It has too much red in it even for Panama Red. And definetly too much red for columbian of that era. :twisted:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2010)

Close enough to Columbian to elicit memories. I'm 70, but I still got memories.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I can promise you what the US got in the 70's was good but the best stayed down there close to home.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sure you're right. But, during the paraquat days, when things went from $15 to $60, in a month, the end results in the U.S. were very glorious. Hallelujah.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had forgotten about that stuff. Talk about weeding out the competition. :twisted:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2010)

No pun intended. Right?


----------



## Palladium (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing beats today’s genetic engineering. 

A great man once made a sign proclaiming "Don't Panic. It's Organic." :lol:


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 25, 2010)

lol bunch of refining potheads


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2010)

Your gold is gorgeous, P3M. What's the weight? From what type material did you strip it from? How much weight of that material did it take to get that much gold? Using what chemical(s)?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Nothing beats today’s genetic engineering.
> 
> A great man once made a sign proclaiming "Don't Panic. It's Organic." :lol:




It's only in your mind. Or was in your mind? 

Wasn't anything wrong with the genetics back then.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 26, 2010)

Paraquat! Geez! 99% of the folks on this forum have no idea
what you guys are talking about and the rest surely didn't "inhale"! :lol:


----------



## mattmcbenge (Jan 26, 2010)

lol i did maybe thats my prob now lol


----------



## Lou (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up.


Chris, God Bless!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't laughed this hard in a while LOLOLOLOL


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds to me like there is more than a little memory "trip" going on here.Just don't touch the chemicals for at least a day after you've stopped........I can see the headlines now WELL KNOWN GOLD FORUM CLOSED!MEMBERS FOUND PROCESSING MORE THAN GOLD!Then they interview a neighboor......"I just thought the smoke was from the chemicals,hell if I had known that,they'd be arresting me too".lololol.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheech & Chong's sequal "Up In Smoke II"

Oh wow man, lookt at that beautiful red smoke.

Yea man wow let's take a hit off that and see what kind of trip we can take.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey look a green thing.......and a momma green thing.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

There coming to take you away, HAHA
There coming to take you away, HOHO


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 28, 2010)

The picture of the gold buds stuck in my head and I wanted to add to this.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey I resemble that comment....I'm a Bill Clinton smoker....I didn't inhale. :lol: 



glorycloud said:


> Paraquat! Geez! 99% of the folks on this forum have no idea
> what you guys are talking about and the rest surely didn't "inhale"! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 28, 2010)

rewalston said:


> Hey I resemble that comment....I'm a Bill Clinton smoker....I didn't inhale. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But would you have sucked on the cigar? :twisted:


----------

